# Software/OS and client hardware for AV server



## packratt (Jul 27, 2014)

Been wanting do set up a server to distribute 2 channel audio and video SD and possibly HD/BlueRay through the house I'm building.

I just found and read wbasset's excellent write up about building an AV server http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ia-servers/27008-lets-build-media-server.html and I have some questions I don't want to bog his post down with.

If I understand correctly:

For 2 channel audio a squeezebox, raspberrypi, or pogoplug in conjunction with a DAC acts as a source for your preamp. Navigation of the library is done using a smartphone or tablet.

For video w/surround what works as the client to get the data from the network to the TV and preamp?

Will eventually be transferring 1000+ LPs and Cds and 1000+ DVDs and probably some blue rays.

What software/OS to run?

Apple is out, personally haven't liked an apple product since the Apple II series.

Linux based, don't have any experience with this OS but the Vortexbox which is liked on other forums and IIRC will do both audio and video uses a variant of linux.

Windows based OS and Windows Media Player

Some other combination


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Use the Synology DS415 PLAY as server 

http://www.synology.com/en-us/products/overview/DS415play

Use ROKU 3 on each TV

http://www.amazon.com/Roku-3-Stream...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406560263&sr=8-2&keywords=roku

The Synology also streams via WiFi to any wireless device


----------

